# Smart cover.. GRRRRR !! et vous ?



## cherbourg (30 Mars 2011)

Je voulais me défouler sur ce forum en lançant un petit coup de gueule contre la smart cover ;-)

La démonstration par Steve Jobs (genre "c'est une telle trouvaille qu'à côté l'iPad 2 c'est un détail") m'avait convaincu : j'ai opté pour le modèle cuir noir.

Après tout un week-end, obligé de l'admettre : la smart cover n'est pas pour moi.

Plusieurs raisons : déjà, pas si ergonomique que ça. D'autre part, elle pèse une tonne, et là je me pose une question : pourquoi avoir fait et vanté un iPad2 plus léger que le 1 si c'était pour lui adjoindre une housse de 500 kilos ? (mystère, je cherche encore la réponse).

Par ailleurs, j'ai été hyper déçu par son aspect. Alors que je m'attendais à quelque chose d'assez classe, la smartcover cuir a l'air d'une vulgaire plaque de plastique, alors qu'elle coûte 70 euros quand même !!! Très désagréable sensation de m'être fait total entuber.

Bon, dernier argument : après 2 jours d'utilisation, j'ai décidé que je voulais protéger aussi l'arrière de mon iPad. Laisser le dos à découvert, c'est s'assurer qu'il sera rayé sous peu.

Je suis retourné à la FNAC lundi matin, ils m'ont remboursé aussitôt. 

J'ai commandé sur internet une housse à 19 euros (sur le modèle de la housse Apple de l'iPad 1, qui m'avait parfaitement convenu) : elle est arrivée aujourd'hui.

Et vous ? Heureux avec votre smart cover ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mars 2011)

Je mitigerai un peu: je possède la red product.

Je ne la trouve pas si lourde, et plutôt fin et design... Moi ce que je lui reprocherai, c'est sa facilité a ce salir. Le cuir ne semble pas imperméabilisé, du coup meme en prenant mille précautions j'ai déjà 2 grosse tache sombres (transpirations? Cochoneries? Je ne sais pas) sur mon eau cuir rouge...

L'aspect arrière me titille aussi, je suis super maniaque, et je pense que je vais  essayer de trouver une coque compatible avec ma smart cover...

Sur l'utilité, je dirais qu'elle est faible car l'écran est résistant de par lui meme... Mon iPhone a connu mes poches 2 ans sans rayures, comme le précédent... Par contre j'aime beaucoup le fait de verrouiller / deverouiller mon iPad juste en ouvrant ou ferman la smart cover...

J ne sais pas trop quoi en penser... Il est vrai que Ca reste cher pour ce que c'est. Je ne sais pas si je recommanderai cette protection... A
Moitié prix je me poserai moins de question...


----------



## Thr_ju (30 Mars 2011)

Je suis un peu d'accord avec vous.

Son utilité est assez limitée. Personnellement je l'ai prise surtout pour l'utilisation "support" pour taper et pour regarder des films dans le train ou l'avion. Après, a la maison, je la laisse et je ne trouve pas ça gênant. Mais elle ne suffit pas. Il faut bien entendu une housse pour protéger notre précieux. Moi j'ai une housse dans laquelle je le glisse pour le transport, et a la maison je fait en sorte de la poser sur des surfaces qui ne rayeront pas le dos.

Mais bon, vu que la caissière a oublié de me la faire payer, je lai eu gratos donc je ne suis pas vraiment en colère contre son utilité limitée.


----------



## Toximityx (30 Mars 2011)

Hello à tous,

La Smart cover est sympathique, mais laisse quelques traces malgré une originalité sympathique...

_À lire : Test de la Smart Cover  http://bit.ly/f1pOgc_


----------



## Ekym (30 Mars 2011)

Voici le parfait complément de la Smart Cover:
*http://www.senacases.com/apple/ipad-2-cases/ultraslim-with-smartcover/*

Pour ce que ça intéresse, voici un code promo pour avoir 20% de réduction:
*PCWIPNK11*

Ce qui fait l'étui à 37,50  frais d'envoi inclus


----------



## Thr_ju (30 Mars 2011)

C'est exactement le genre de housse que j'ai. C'est agréable parce qu'il rentre dedans avec la smart cover...


----------



## woulf (30 Mars 2011)

Sinon, vous pouvez envisager de poser un invisible shield sur l'arrière de l'ipad (et même sur l'écran; j'en ai posé une (sur la face avant uniquement - pour cause de housse Apple) de mon ipad 1 et j'en suis très satisfait.


----------



## cherbourg (30 Mars 2011)

je viens de recevoir ma housse iPad commandée sur Mobilostore pour 30 euros et de arque Griffin.

Y a pas photo avec la smart cover. En fait, pour vous faire une idée, cette housse est exactement comme la housse Apple iPad 1, hyper fine, sauf qu'elle est faite pour l'iPad 2.

Quant au cuir et à la finition : beaucoup mons "cheap" que la smart cover en cuir !!!

Bref, je suis super content.


----------



## Padawanlady (30 Mars 2011)

cherbourg a dit:


> je viens de recevoir ma housse iPad commandée sur Mobilostore pour 30 euros et de arque Griffin.
> 
> Y a pas photo avec la smart cover. En fait, pour vous faire une idée, cette housse est exactement comme la housse Apple iPad 1, hyper fine, sauf qu'elle est faite pour l'iPad 2.
> 
> ...



super, ben merci pour le feedback !!


----------



## sergio (30 Mars 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je mitigerai un peu: je possède la red product.
> 
> Je ne la trouve pas si lourde, et plutôt fin et design... Moi ce que je lui reprocherai, c'est sa facilité a ce salir. Le cuir ne semble pas imperméabilisé, du coup meme en prenant mille précautions j'ai déjà 2 grosse tache sombres (transpirations? Cochoneries? Je ne sais pas) sur mon eau cuir rouge...
> 
> ...



Pas de retour sur la version polyurethane ?
Qui la possède ?  vous en êtes content ?
Merci


----------



## KirbY94 (31 Mars 2011)

Possesseur de la smart cover grise. (39). Franchement vraiment déçu... Comme indiqué dans certaine vidéo la smart cover laisse des traces sur lécran de l'ipad.
Autant vous dire que je compte investir dans une protection griffin qui fait son taff correctement...


----------



## Sonny972 (31 Mars 2011)

Et bien vu les retours et le test de MacG, je ne vais pas investir dans une Smart Cover moi -_-.


----------



## Gwen (31 Mars 2011)

Et moi qui ne voulais un iPad 2 que pour avoir une smart cover, je suis déçu 

Du coup, je pense que je vais garder mon iPad premier génération et attendre la version 3. On ne sait jamais


----------



## Thr_ju (31 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Et moi qui ne voulais un iPad 2 que pour avoir une smart cover, je suis déçu
> 
> Du coup, je pense que je vais garder mon iPad premier génération et attendre la version 3. On ne sait jamais



Oui clairement si c'est uniquement pour la smart cover, garde ton iPad 1.

C'est tout de même bien foutu cette smart cover, et pratique pour taper du texte ou regarder un film. Elle a l'air plus stable que l'ancienne housse Apple. Mais ça n'a pas assez d'intérêt à mon sens pour justifier à elle seule l'achat d'un iPad 2.


----------



## jahrom (2 Avril 2011)

Je suis pas d'accord.
J'ai le modèle bleu en poly... Plastique 
En fait il ne faut pas la prendre pour ce qu'elle n'est pas.
Il s'agit plus d'une protection d'ecran servant en plus a positionner l'iPad, mais pas une protection complète de l'ipad.
Le fait que ce soit aimanté, je trouve ça très pratique.
En surf sur le canap, on la retire.
Vraiment je ne suis pas déçu. Par contre la cuir ne vaut pas son prix.


----------



## Thr_ju (2 Avril 2011)

Oui c'est plus ou moins ce que je disais. C'est pas un accessoire révolutionnaire et je comprends que certains soient déçus mais c'est tout de même bien pratique...


----------



## JeanoLeBlanco (3 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai pris une Smart Cover poly... car 30 euros de plus pour le modèle cuir, je trouve cet écart de prix un peu délirant.
J'en suis assez satisfait car elle permet de poser l'ipad pour regarder des vidéos ou lire les e-mails en gardant les mains libres.
Par contre comme le disent certaines personnes ici, il faut la prendre pour ce qu'elle est, c'est à dire une protection d'écran qui sert de support. Ce n'est pas une protection complète. Du coup je pose mon ipad  dans un canapé, dans le lit ou sur un bouquin mais pas directement en contact avec une table.

Bonne journée.


----------



## worldice (3 Avril 2011)

JeanoLeBlanco a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai pris une Smart Cover poly... car 30 euros de plus pour le modèle cuir, je trouve cet écart de prix un peu délirant.
> J'en suis assez satisfait car elle permet de poser l'ipad pour regarder des vidéos ou lire les e-mails en gardant les mains libres.
> ...




Oui, ou sinon on peut mettre un film plastique au dos pour éviter les rayures. Comme cela compatibilité avec smart cover à 100% et protection optimale !


----------



## AlabamaTom (4 Avril 2011)

J'ai depuis samedi la Smart Cover poly et j'en suis très satisfait c'est, je trouve, un très bel accessoire.
Par contre comme je suis assez maniaque j'ai quand même acheté un housse de protection pour le transport :
http://www.surcouf.com/images/Catalogue/43/16/67/z9671643.jpg

Je vous rassure l'iPad + la Smart Cover rentre pile poil dedans et l'iPad est vraiement bien protégé !


----------



## Ekym (4 Avril 2011)

AlabamaTom a dit:


> J'ai depuis samedi la Smart Cover poly et j'en suis très satisfait c'est, je trouve, un très bel accessoire.
> Par contre comme je suis assez maniaque j'ai quand même acheté un housse de protection pour le transport :
> http://www.surcouf.com/images/Catalogue/43/16/67/z9671643.jpg
> 
> Je vous rassure l'iPad + la Smart Cover rentre pile poil dedans et l'iPad est vraiement bien protégé !



Pas super esthétique... Je préfère 100 fois l'étui SENA cité plus haut:
*http://www.senacases.com/apple/ipad-...th-smartcover/*


----------



## AlabamaTom (4 Avril 2011)

Ekym a dit:


> Pas super esthétique... Je préfère 100 fois l'étui SENA cité plus haut:
> *http://www.senacases.com/apple/ipad-...th-smartcover/*



Peut être moins esthétique mais beaucoup plus solide, je sais pas si tu a déjà essayer ce genre de housse mais elle sont faite dans une matière souple et très résistante aux chocs à la fois.
Et je l'est payer 29 euros...


----------



## Ekym (4 Avril 2011)

AlabamaTom a dit:


> Peut être moins esthétique mais beaucoup plus solide, je sais pas si tu a déjà essayer ce genre de housse mais elle sont faite dans une matière souple et très résistante aux chocs à la fois.
> Et je l'est payer 29 euros...



Beaucoup plus solide, je demande à voir.
Je crois que tu ne connais pas les étuis SENA. J'en ai un pour mon iPhone 4 et il est comme neuf, on dirait que je viens de le sortir de la boîte. De plus, les étuis SENA sont 100% en cuir.
E il coûte seulement 5  de + que le tien... donc y'a vraiment pas à hésiter pour ma part.


----------



## AlabamaTom (4 Avril 2011)

Quand je parle de solidité, je veux en faite parler de résistance au choc.
Tu ira comparer en magasin ton étui et le mien et tu verra la différence d'épaisseur et de matière entre les deux.

Pour le prix je suis d'accord qu'avec la remise que tu à donné précédemment cela peut valoir le coup mais quand je l'est vu chez mon revendeur Apple sont prix était de 60 euros...


----------



## JeanoLeBlanco (5 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Oui, ou sinon on peut mettre un film plastique au dos pour éviter les rayures. Comme cela compatibilité avec smart cover à 100% et protection optimale !


@worldice : Je ne suis pas trop pour le film plastique à l'arrière de l'ipad. Je trouve que la sensation de l'alu brossé est très agréable dans la main même après un long moment d'utilisation. Ajouter un film plastique sur le fond reviendrait à rendre l'ipad comme un ipod touch qui au bout d'1 ou 2h dans la main est assez désagréable car les mains deviennent moites au contact de la surface.
Après je peux me tromper 
mais vous avez raison en tout cas, ça permettrait de protéger l'arrière des rayures.


----------



## timbx33 (6 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Je suis un peu d'accord avec vous.
> 
> Son utilité est assez limitée. Personnellement je l'ai prise surtout pour l'utilisation "support" pour taper et pour regarder des films dans le train ou l'avion. Après, a la maison, je la laisse et je ne trouve pas ça gênant. Mais elle ne suffit pas. Il faut bien entendu une housse pour protéger notre précieux. Moi j'ai une housse dans laquelle je le glisse pour le transport, et a la maison je fait en sorte de la poser sur des surfaces qui ne rayeront pas le dos.
> 
> Mais bon, vu que la caissière a oublié de me la faire payer, je lai eu gratos donc je ne suis pas vraiment en colère contre son utilité limitée.


 

idem. j'ai une housse pour le ranger. ca evite de rayer la coque.


----------



## Krash68 (4 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je voulais savoir si d'autres personnes avaient aussi un soucis d'ipad qui se mettait en veille lorsque la smartcover est rabattue sur l'arrière de l'ipad.
L'aimant est si puissant que ça ?

Merci


----------



## boutdhomme91 (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Moi aussi j'ai pris la smart cover rouge en cuir après avoir testé une smart cover chinoise qui comprenait aussi une coque arrière. Le produit n'était pas terrible car le revêtement de la coque partait avec la transpiration et les frottments et venait s'insérer entre l'écran et la coque. D'autre part quand la smart cover était repliée au dos de l'iPad, elle verrouillait celui-ci. 
J'ai donc décidé d'acheter la smart cover rouge de chez Apple pour deux de ses fonctionnalité:
La fonction veille auto
La fonction support de l'ipad dans les deux position qui sont connues. 

Pour avoir une protection sur le dos, j'ai acheté chez ZAGG le film "full body invisible shield" qui se faire totalement oublier après installation. J'en ai profité pour installer aussi la protection, fournie, sur l'écran pour le protéger des petits doigts des enfants. 

Le gros plus de cette protection, outre de très efficacement protéger les surface de l'ipad, c'est de donner un très bon grip à l'appareil quand il est posé sur n'importe quelle surface ou quand on le tient en main 

Voilà, j'espère Que ça pourra aider dans le choix des protections de notre ibidule


----------



## Nico77 (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai la smartcover cuir noir et je suis relativement satisfait du produit, la charnière est vraiment bien adaptée au design de l'ipad 2. Par contre, le prix est excessif.


----------



## Krash68 (4 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

En fait c'était une contre façon chinoise que j'avais acheté hier matin sur leboncoin, je l'ai rapporté aussi sec ce matin, la personne m'a bien gentiment remboursé, j'aurais foutu un bon bordel autrement surtout qu'il était indiqué que c'était une vrai..
Celle en cuir noir me tenterait bien mais le prix fait mal à 1/7eme du prix de l'ipad par rapport à ce que c'est.. je me laisserais tenter peut être un peu plus tard.


----------



## Pharrel (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour, il est clair que la smart cover n'est pas legere mais associé avec la tucano magico (étui pour protéger l'arrière de l'ipad) elle protege efficacement mon ipad je trouve.
Par contre il faut investir dans un chiffon doux pour nettoyer l'écran car la cover ne nous met pas vraiment à l'abris de la poussière.


----------



## Quentiiin (11 Août 2011)

Personnellement, je suis très content de ma smartcover. Elle ne pèse pas grand chose, surement parce que j'en ai pris une en plastique, que je trouve d'ailleurs plus jolie que celles en cuir. 
Pour la protection du dos, c'est simple : quand je veux poser l'iPad sur une table, je le pose coté écran, lui-meme protégé par la smartcover. 
Elle reste toujours plus fine et légère que n'importe quelle autre housse, et la possibilité de maintenir l'ipad debout est vraiment pratique quand on l'utilise avec un clavier apple.


----------

